
Building a Better News Feed for You - jflowers45
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2016/06/building-a-better-news-feed-for-you/
======
herbst
> The goal of News Feed is to show people the stories that are most relevant
> to them.

Starting the blog post with such a platant lie was already enough for me.

In no way will they change anything in the news feed that is not somehow
related to how they present ads.

At the current state FB ads lose their effect as they are burrowed in way to
much other ad-like bullshit. If it gets more personal again, i assume these
ads get more effective again as well. Good for me i guess.

